# Beautiful Weekend to BBQ



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Who is firing up the smoker? Need some ideas.


----------



## trailboss (Dec 9, 2008)

Smoking a pork butt on Saturday.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm thinking about something out of the ordinary. Something other than the usual brisket and ribs...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm thinking about a pork butt as well, except on Sunday. I'm splitting firewood tomorrow as winter's coming soon.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Baby backs here with stuffed jalapeÃ±os, pulled pork Mac N Cheese, potato salad and German chocolate cake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Just rubbed down 2, 5.5lb pork butts with homemade Memphis Dust. I plan on firing up the Weber Smokey Mountain around 4 am(hopefully). Fueled with charcoal, a few chunks of apple wood and hickory.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Pork Butt*



w_r_ranch said:


> I'm thinking about a pork butt as well, except on Sunday. I'm splitting firewood tomorrow as winter's coming soon.


How long and at what temp. do you smoke the pork butt? Thanks...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I got the pork butt seasoned up last night (spicy brown mustard & our ranch rub) so it was ready to go this morning. I also got a pot of pinto beans seasoned up & soaked overnight.

The pork butt went on the smoker at 0830 over post oak & apple wood coals. It is a fairly large butt (9.34 lbs) so it will take about 9 hrs to smoke at 225 degrees (mopping it about every hour or so).

The beans are simmering & I got the homemade bread rising. I'll throw some potatoes on the smoker an hour before the meat is done to round out today's meal.

Man, it *is* beautiful day here, a sunny 82 degrees & low humidity!!!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I was going to do a tri-tip on the OldSmokey this afternoon
but Deb got tied up with her mom
so maybe tomorrow night


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have some pork butts and beef ribs on right now.


----------



## cctex54 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Kbobs*

I made a bunch of teriyaki chicken kabobs for snacking and drinking beer. Marinated them over night and then they're quick and easy to bbq on the pit.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm stuffed...

:cheers:


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I fired up my new grill Sat am, 8 big chicken legs, 8 chicken thighs, 6 boneless pork ribs, and 6 hamburger patties. Patties cooked last. Also had beans with bar-b-Que sauce and momma's homemade potato salad.
My little Brinkmann is cooking great. Slide some Mesquite chips on for some good smoke. We fed 5 people with plenty of leftovers for Sat night and today.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Saving it for Monday Night Football.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

CaptJack said:


> I was going to do a tri-tip on the OldSmokey this afternoon
> but Deb got tied up with her mom
> so maybe tomorrow night


CaptJack, Do you mind sharing your seasoning recipe for the tri-tip? I've been staring at this picture since last night.Heading to HEB this afternoon.


----------

